# Bilder & Vortragabend vom Alpencross am 14.10.2006



## gerald_ruis (2. Oktober 2006)

Liebe Bikefreunde,

Jürgen und ich haben unseren ersten Alpencross im August erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht. 

Wir haben vieles erlebt, 
haben Höhen & Tiefen überwunden, 
haben Sonnenschein & Schnee durchfahren 
über 500 Bilder geschossen

*Unsere Gesamtleistung in 9 Biketagen:*
*Länge:* 600 Km
*Bergauf:* 15.895 Hm
*Bergab:* 16.318 Hm
*Fahrzeit:* 46,55 Stunden

Die vielen Fragen haben uns gezeigt, dass ein reges Interesse über mehr Infos vorhanden ist 
 diese möchten wir euch in einem Bilder und Vortragsabend übermitteln.

Vortrag & Bilderabend über:
*Eine Alpenüberquerung mit dem Mountainbike*
*von Garmisch-Partenkirchen nach Torbole am Gardasee*​ 
*Wann*:
Samstag, den 14.10.2006​ 
*Uhrzeit*:
Begin des Vortrags 20:00 Uhr
Ende voraussichtlich 22:00 Uhr (je nachdem, wie viele Fragen ihr habt)​ 
*Wo*?
Schützenhaus in Sulzbach (bei Pietro)​ 
*Kosten*?
Natürlich kleine
Essen & Trinken müsst ihr natürlich selber tragen ​ 

*Eine Bitte noch zum Schluss:*
Bei Interesse tragt euch doch bitte in die Abstimmung in unser Forum ein (Anmeldung ist hierzu nicht erforderlich), damit wir die ungefähre Anzahl der Teilnehmer planen können  DANKE!


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2006)

Ihr kÃ¶nnt auch ein HP machen so wie wir:
http://www.transalp06.de.vu/


â¬dit:
Seh grad, dass die HP in deiner Sig ist. Nett, aber mal eine Frage: Was habt ihr alles dabei gehabt? Das sieht aus wie ne Weltreise-AusrÃ¼stung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (2. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch ein HP machen so wie wir:
> http://www.transalp06.de.vu/


 

Na dann hast du wohl nicht richtig geschaut ...beachte doch mal mein Signatur


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2006)

S.o.


----------



## gerald_ruis (2. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> dit:
> Seh grad, dass die HP in deiner Sig ist. Nett, aber mal eine Frage: Was habt ihr alles dabei gehabt? Das sieht aus wie ne Weltreise-Ausrüstung...


 
Guckst du auf unsere HP, dort findest du unsere Packlist: 
http://www.alpencross.biz/html/downloads.html#packliste

Für weitere Frage - fragen


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Guckst du auf unsere HP, dort findest du unsere Packlist:


lev, ich hab gerade die packliste angeschaut, da steht nirgendswo was von deo   
 

tja, ich hatte heuer etwas weniger dabei, aber auch z.b. auf regen-ausrüstung komplett verzichtet und hätte halt bei einem schlechtwettertag n hüttentag eingelegt. wobei, bei regen fahren macht ja auch nicht unbedingt spass....


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2006)

Sag mal, wer pinnt hier die Freds als "Wichtig" hin? Da sollte ja als erster ja der ORT sein... naja. 
Wenn ich Mod wäre, würde ich euch alle in den Bumskeller sperren!


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Sag mal, wer pinnt hier die Freds als "Wichtig" hin? Da sollte ja als erster ja der ORT sein... naja.


 tja, wer aufmerksam liest wird feststellen, daß der mod ausm selben stall kommt  


ich kann an dem tag leider nicht, aber ich geh mal davon aus, daß man dich auch mal so wegen der route kontaktieren kann?


----------



## Andreas (3. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, wer pinnt hier die Freds als "Wichtig" hin? Da sollte ja als erster ja der ORT sein... naja.



Auch wenn ich das mit dem ORT nicht verstehe.  
Ich pinne alles nach oben was einen Termin hat. Also auch Bekanntmachungen von Rennveranstaltungen. Sonst wandern die Threads immer weiter nach unten, da normalerweise auf Bekanntmachungen keiner antwortet.



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> tja, wer aufmerksam liest wird feststellen, daß der mod ausm selben stall kommt



Aus welchem stall meinst Du sharky? Also ich bin kein Mitglied im MTB Club Sulzbach, wenn Du das meinst.



			
				MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Jürgen und ich haben unseren ersten Alpencross im August erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht.



Schöner Bericht und eine interessante Route


----------



## gerald_ruis (3. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> ich kann an dem tag leider nicht, aber ich geh mal davon aus, daß man dich auch mal so wegen der route kontaktieren kann?


 
Na klar - Fragen sind immer erlaubt- nur über die Antworten daf nicht gemeckert werden  ...

..nein im erst kein Problem 


@Adreas: DANKE


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich pinne alles nach oben was einen Termin hat. Also auch Bekanntmachungen von Rennveranstaltungen. Sonst wandern die Threads immer weiter nach unten, da normalerweise auf Bekanntmachungen keiner antwortet.



dann solltest du auch "easymtbiker beweist sich" nach oben pinnen denn darin geht es um die ultimative erstbefahrung ohne bodenkontakt des erberbacher burgberges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netzspion (4. Oktober 2006)

Find ich klasse, vielleicht hole ich mir soviel Apetitt, dass ich auch mal meinen ersten Alpenx schaffe - ich bin dabei


----------



## Andreas (5. Oktober 2006)

sharky schrieb:


> dann solltest du auch "easymtbiker beweist sich" nach oben pinnen denn darin geht es um die ultimative erstbefahrung ohne bodenkontakt des erberbacher burgberges



Naja, er Thread ist ja ein Selbstläufer und bleibt automatisch immer oben.


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Naja, er Thread ist ja ein Selbstläufer und bleibt automatisch immer oben.



sagst du so, in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn


----------

